# Calc/Gentoo dual boot problem

## LuxJux

Calc/Gentoo dual boot problem

sdb1= calc

sdb3= gentoo

Musste das Mai2020 backup aufspielen. ( Edit: Mai2021 )

calc startet wunderbar. ( mit firmware bug )

gentoo bleibt jetzt haengen ( black screen, blinking cursor top left )

Der Bootvorgang erfolgt ohne Firmwarebug ( genkernel --microcode all )

Mit F2 root-console geoeffnet.

Das gentoo passwort ist falsch. Es wird das calc passwort benoetigt.

In der Kosole steht

```
calculate #:
```

 :Shocked:  Was ist denn jetzt passiert ?  :Shocked: 

In /run/media/guest/gentoo/home/luxjux/

sind auch die richtigen gentoo Dateien. 

In /home/guest/ 

sind auch die richtigen calc Dateien.

Von der "falschen" Konsole ( das volle dmesg kann bei Bedarf nachgereicht werden )

Edit: startxfce4 > unknown command

grub.cfg

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="${saved_entry}"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    for vm in efi_gop efi_uga ieee1275_fb vbe vga video_bochs video_cirrus

    do

      if [ -f ${prefix}/${vm}.mod ]

      then

        insmod $vm

      fi

    done

  fi

}

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd1,gpt1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

fi

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

  set gfxmode=1920x1080

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd1,gpt1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

fi

insmod png

background_image -m stretch /boot/grub/grub-calculate.png

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=2

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=2

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_theme ###

set color_normal=white/black

set color_highlight=black/light-gray

### END /etc/grub.d/05_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/07_passwd ###

set superusers="root"

password_pbkdf2 root grub.pbkdf2.sha512.25000.0600C058CB59AB35C6F89F13C278AFF5BE774E09210420642CA554AA352644A8D5BAF79E530A0140E85D4B690D612CC51823C4782FA5544A4989D15A8BB1F69E.462AC5A28DA12D0EBF695D1B854AB56F11D20B6E82D04A5E43A44E2C626B298C52531679B4876BD4B2FBEF3110F0B7FDD3F7D21E40A4C5F6E85A8ACF84AE0BCA

export superusers

### END /etc/grub.d/07_passwd ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce'  --unrestricted --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=1920x1080x24,1920x1080,1024x768

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd1,gpt1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 5.10.22-calculate ...'

   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-5.10.22-calculate root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66 ro video=1920x1080  rd.retry=40 calculate=video:nvidia splash quiet 

   echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

   initrd   /boot/initramfs-5.10.22-calculate.img

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce ...' --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce, with Linux 5.10.22-calculate'  --unrestricted --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-5.10.22-calculate-advanced-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=1920x1080x24,1920x1080,1024x768

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 5.10.22-calculate ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-5.10.22-calculate root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66 ro video=1920x1080  rd.retry=40 calculate=video:nvidia splash quiet 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-5.10.22-calculate.img

}

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce, with Linux 5.10.22-SafeMode-calculate'  --unrestricted --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-5.10.22-SafeMode-calculate-advanced-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=1920x1080x24,1920x1080,1024x768

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 5.10.22-SafeMode-calculate ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-5.10.22-SafeMode-calculate root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66 ro video=1920x1080  rd.retry=40 calculate=video:nvidia splash quiet 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-5.10.22-SafeMode-calculate.img

}

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce, with Linux 5.10.9-calculate'  --unrestricted --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-5.10.9-calculate-advanced-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=1920x1080x24,1920x1080,1024x768

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 5.10.9-calculate ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-5.10.9-calculate root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66 ro video=1920x1080  rd.retry=40 calculate=video:nvidia splash quiet 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-5.10.9-calculate.img

}

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop Xfce, with Linux 5.10.9-SafeMode-calculate'  --unrestricted --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-5.10.9-SafeMode-calculate-advanced-1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=1920x1080x24,1920x1080,1024x768

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 5.10.9-SafeMode-calculate ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-5.10.9-SafeMode-calculate root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66 ro video=1920x1080  rd.retry=40 calculate=video:nvidia splash quiet 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-5.10.9-SafeMode-calculate.img

}

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Gentoo/Linux (on /dev/sdb3)'  --unrestricted --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb' {

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd1,gpt3'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

   fi

linux /boot/vmlinuz-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

   initrd /boot/initramfs-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64.img

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo/Linux (on /dev/sdb3) ...' --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb' {

menuentry 'Gentoo/Linux (on /dev/sdb3)'  --unrestricted --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.92-gentoo-x86_64--95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb' {

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

      fi

linux /boot/vmlinuz-5.4.92-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      initrd /boot/initramfs-5.4.92-gentoo-x86_64.img

}

menuentry 'Gentoo/Linux (on /dev/sdb3)'  --unrestricted --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64--95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb' {

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb

      fi

linux /boot/vmlinuz-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      initrd /boot/initramfs-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64.img

}

}

menuentry 'Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sdc5)'  --unrestricted --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-efi-F48B-DC48' {

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod fat

   set root='hd2,gpt5'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,gpt5 --hint-efi=hd2,gpt5 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,gpt5  F48B-DC48

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root F48B-DC48

   fi

   chainloader /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

submenu 'Memtest86+' --unrestricted {

menuentry 'Memtest86+'  --unrestricted {

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      linux16 "/boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin"

}

menuentry 'Memtest86+ (ELF)'  {

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt1  1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

      fi

      knetbsd "/boot/memtest86plus/memtest"

}

}

### END /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

dmesg

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64 (root@calculate) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Gentoo 9.3.0-r1 p3)) #1 SMP Mon Nov 2 14:20:00 CET 2020

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000058fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ca79ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca7a0000-0x00000000ca7a6fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca7a7000-0x00000000cabe9fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cabea000-0x00000000cb17afff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cb17b000-0x00000000ddc16fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ddc17000-0x00000000ddcacfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ddcad000-0x00000000ddcfdfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ddcfe000-0x00000000dde36fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dde37000-0x00000000def80fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def81000-0x00000000deffefff] type 20

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000defff000-0x00000000deffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041dffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000] efi:  ESRT=0xdef7f998  ACPI=0xdde06000  ACPI 2.0=0xdde06000  SMBIOS=0xf04d0  MPS=0xfd530 

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: MSI MS-7850/B85-G41 PC Mate(MS-7850), BIOS V2.9 03/30/2015

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3999.589 MHz processor

[    0.001071] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.001072] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.001077] last_pfn = 0x41e000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.001080] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.001080] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.001081]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.001081]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.001082]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.001082]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.001082]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.001083] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.001084]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7C00000000 write-back

[    0.001084]   1 base 0400000000 mask 7FF0000000 write-back

[    0.001085]   2 base 0410000000 mask 7FF8000000 write-back

[    0.001085]   3 base 0418000000 mask 7FFC000000 write-back

[    0.001086]   4 base 041C000000 mask 7FFE000000 write-back

[    0.001086]   5 base 00E0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.001086]   6 disabled

[    0.001087]   7 disabled

[    0.001087]   8 disabled

[    0.001087]   9 disabled

[    0.001310] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WP  UC- WT  

[    0.001608] e820: update [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.001611] last_pfn = 0xdf000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.007061] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd850-0x000fd85f]

[    0.007069] esrt: Reserving ESRT space from 0x00000000def7f998 to 0x00000000def7f9d0.

[    0.007108] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.007559] Secure boot could not be determined

[    0.007560] RAMDISK: [mem 0x36a8b000-0x3753cfff]

[    0.007563] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.007565] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000DDE06000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.007568] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000DDE06080 000084 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.007571] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000DDE15098 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.007574] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000DDE061A0 00EEF6 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000036 INTL 20120711)

[    0.007576] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DDE36F80 000040

[    0.007578] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000DDE151A8 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.007579] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000DDE15240 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.007581] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDE15288 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.007583] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDE157C8 000AD8 (v01 PmRef  CpuPm    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.007585] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000DDE162A0 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.007586] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000DDE162E0 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.007588] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDE16318 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.007590] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDE16688 003528 (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.007591] ACPI: ASF! 0x00000000DDE19BB0 0000A5 (v32 INTEL   HCG     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.007593] ACPI: DMAR 0x00000000DDE19C58 000080 (v01 INTEL  HSW      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.007595] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDE19CD8 000A26 (v01 Intel_ IsctTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.007599] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.007657] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.007658] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000041dffffff]

[    0.007666] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x41dfd5000-0x41dffffff]

[    0.036699] Zone ranges:

[    0.036701]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.036702]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.036703]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041dffffff]

[    0.036703]   Device   empty

[    0.036704] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.036706] Early memory node ranges

[    0.036707]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000057fff]

[    0.036708]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff]

[    0.036709]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ca79ffff]

[    0.036709]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ca7a7000-0x00000000cabe9fff]

[    0.036710]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000cb17b000-0x00000000ddc16fff]

[    0.036710]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ddcad000-0x00000000ddcfdfff]

[    0.036711]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000defff000-0x00000000deffffff]

[    0.036711]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041dffffff]

[    0.036832] Zeroed struct page in unavailable ranges: 18834 pages

[    0.036833] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000041dffffff]

[    0.036834] On node 0 totalpages: 4175470

[    0.036835]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.036836]   DMA zone: 27 pages reserved

[    0.036836]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.036876]   DMA32 zone: 14108 pages used for memmap

[    0.036877]   DMA32 zone: 902865 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.045678]   Normal zone: 51072 pages used for memmap

[    0.045679]   Normal zone: 3268608 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.046055] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.046057] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.046062] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.046071] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.046073] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.046074] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.046075] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.046075] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.046076] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.046077] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.046081] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x22 (or later)

[    0.046082] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.046106] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.046107] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00058000-0x00058fff]

[    0.046108] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.046109] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.046110] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca7a0000-0xca7a6fff]

[    0.046112] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcabea000-0xcb17afff]

[    0.046113] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xddc17000-0xddcacfff]

[    0.046114] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xddcfe000-0xdde36fff]

[    0.046115] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdde37000-0xdef80fff]

[    0.046115] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdef81000-0xdeffefff]

[    0.046117] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdf000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.046117] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.046118] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.046118] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.046119] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.046119] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.046120] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.046120] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.046120] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.046121] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.046121] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.046122] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.046123] [mem 0xdf000000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.046125] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.046127] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 6370452778343963 ns

[    0.108715] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.108890] percpu: Embedded 54 pages/cpu s184320 r8192 d28672 u262144

[    0.108896] pcpu-alloc: s184320 r8192 d28672 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.108896] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.108919] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4110199

[    0.108920] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.108921] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

[    0.108943] printk: log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 32768 bytes

[    0.108943] printk: log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 229376 bytes

[    0.108944] printk: log_buf_len min size: 262144 bytes

[    0.108997] printk: log_buf_len: 524288 bytes

[    0.108998] printk: early log buf free: 250808(95%)

[    0.109783] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes, linear)

[    0.110182] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes, linear)

[    0.110234] mem auto-init: stack:off, heap alloc:off, heap free:off

[    0.125098] Memory: 3454224K/16701880K available (12291K kernel code, 2119K rwdata, 4092K rodata, 2456K init, 4084K bss, 624652K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.125104] random: get_random_u64 called from __kmem_cache_create+0x3e/0x530 with crng_init=0

[    0.125184] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.125192] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled

[    0.125203] ftrace: allocating 36590 entries in 143 pages

[    0.134116] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.134117] rcu:    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.134118]    Tasks RCU enabled.

[    0.134118] rcu: RCU calculated value of scheduler-enlistment delay is 30 jiffies.

[    0.134119] rcu: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.135870] NR_IRQS: 524544, nr_irqs: 488, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.136068] random: crng done (trusting CPU's manufacturer)

[    0.136082] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.136192] printk: console [tty0] enabled

[    0.136202] ACPI: Core revision 20190816

[    0.136278] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

(snip)

.

.

(snap)

[    1.863183] ata5.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.865102]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 sdb5 sdb6

[    1.865497] ata5.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.866615] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] supports TCG Opal

[    1.866617] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.886499] ata4.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.887748]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

[    1.888183] ata4.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.889434] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] supports TCG Opal

[    1.889436] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.913516]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 > sda4

[    1.914799] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.936743] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0461, idProduct=4e84, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.936747] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.936750] usb 3-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[    1.936752] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: PixArt

[    1.939698] input: PixArt USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:0461:4E84.0001/input/input3

[    1.940142] hid-generic 0003:0461:4E84.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

[    1.945904] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.945908] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.963441] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.066364] usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    2.216344] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3999.995 MHz

[    2.216356] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x7350addb24f, max_idle_ns: 881590446805 ns

[    2.216395] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.347827] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0802, bcdDevice= 0.09

[    2.347833] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

[    2.347836] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: FD071D50

[    2.469697] usb 3-9: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    2.614566] usb 3-9: New USB device found, idVendor=090c, idProduct=1000, bcdDevice=11.00

[    2.614569] usb 3-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.614571] usb 3-9: Product: USB DISK

[    2.614572] usb 3-9: Manufacturer: SMI Corporation

[    2.621102] usb-storage 3-9:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    2.621236] usb-storage 3-9:1.0: Quirks match for vid 090c pid 1000: 400

[    2.621273] scsi host6: usb-storage 3-9:1.0

[    2.621381] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.623870] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    2.825507] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[    2.836068] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.627292] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SMI      USB DISK         1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    3.627845] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 15605760 512-byte logical blocks: (7.99 GB/7.44 GiB)

[    3.628507] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    3.628509] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[    3.629190] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page found

[    3.629192] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    3.645912]  sdd: sdd1

[    3.648065] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.169435] udevd[1543]: starting version 3.2.10

[    4.188417] udevd[1543]: starting eudev-3.2.10

[    4.898970] EXT4-fs (sdc1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.494256] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-300:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-300:00, irq=IGNORE)

[    5.610668] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: Link is Down

[    8.094853] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: Link is Up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control off

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/amd64/20/desktop, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.72-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16322440 total,  16002356 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 26 Mar 2021 08:30:01 +0000

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

ccache version 4.2 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p7::gentoo, 3.8.8::gentoo, 3.9.2::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

custom

    location: /var/calculate/custom-overlay

    masters: calculate gentoo

calculate

    location: /var/db/repos/calculate

    sync-type: calculate

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/calculate.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

distros

    location: /var/db/repos/distros

    sync-type: calculate

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/distros.git

    masters: calculate gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: calculate

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/gentoo.git

    priority: 50

lto-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/lto-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/InBetweenNames/gentooLTO.git

    masters: gentoo mv

    priority: 50

mv

    location: /var/lib/layman/mv

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/user/mv.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @autodeps, @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --autounmask --binpkg-changed-deps=n --binpkg-respect-use=y --jobs=4 --quiet-build=n --usepkg-exclude='' --jobs=1 --usepkg-exclude='' --jobs=1"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox parallel-fetch parallel-install pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

INSTALL_MASK="/etc/systemd /lib*/systemd /usr/lib*/systemd /etc/shorewall*/* -/etc/shorewall*/shorewall*.conf"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/packages/x86_64"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://mirror.koddos.net/calculate-linux/grp/x86_64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi avx berkdb bittorrent bluetooth box bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdparanoia cgroups chm cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cue cups dav1d dbus dftk djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook elogind encode exif faac fexif ffmpeg flac flash fma3 fma4 foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gif go gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk heif hunspell iconv id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap introspection ios ipod ipv6 irc jabber jpeg jpeg2k lame libglvnd libnotify libtirpc libwww lm-sensors logrotate lto lz4 lzo mad matroska mikmod mimap mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp opus oscar padlock pcre pdf pgo png policykit popcnt postscript ppp pulseaudio quicktime raw rdesktop readline real samba sasl scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop smp smtp speex spell split-usr srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3 svg taglib tcpd tga theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vnc vorbis vpx vulkan wavpack wayland webkit webp wimax win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x265 xanim xattr xcomposite xinerama xmp xop xv xvid xvmc zlib zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en be bg bs cs da de de-1901 es es-AR es-CL es-ES es-MX et fi fr fr-CA hr hu it kk lt lv nl pl pt pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sq sv uk" LCD_DEVICES="* bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" THEMES="CLDX" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev i915 i965 intel nouveau nv nvidia r100 r200 r300 r600 radeon qxl radeonsi vesa virtualbox via" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## LuxJux

Phuu, das Backup vom Backup auf der ExternenSSD funktioniert.

Edit: Wurde was geaendert ?

Es gab ein update von TrueImage 2017 auf 2021.

----------

## LuxJux

Das falsche  Bachup wird am WE nochmal aufgespielt.

Mal  sehen ob der Fehler reproduktziert werden kann.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nachtrag: calc kann das lto sowieso nicht. Alles O2.

Und diese clang-lto--5.12 braucht man vielleicht fuer 1-2 package use

Wenn's wirklich auf Geschwindkeit ankommt, nehm ich doch den Intel-Compiler.

Und die ganzen System-Dateien funktionieren weder mit gcc-O3 noch mit Intel

----------

## Marlo

Hmmm,

wenn ich aus der obigen grub.cfg die root=uuid --> 1b3f8122-1700-44c2-bde0-25b52ce32f66

heraus kopiere und in das Suchfeld meines Browsers einfüge werden 34 Treffer angezeigt.

Du hast also für Gentoo und Calculate die selbe root=uuid in der grub.cfg.

Da ist wohl was durcheinander geraten.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## LuxJux

Irgendwie habs mal geschafft gentoo zu installieren.

Aber eigentlich installiert calc den grub (LiveCD, setup)

Luckyily there is no Indian Distro 

Edit: Und das findest du bei google ?

Vielleicht sollte ich ich mir nochmal Pietingers Anleitung fuer einen sicheren Kernel durchlesen.

Simple User-Simple Mind

----------

## LuxJux

Da waren sowieso so einige Fehler bei der inital Installation. Werd mal die aktuelle stable-stage3 installieren.

Und falls dann wieder der Fehler >> There are no valid Profiles 

auftaucht, wird nochmal nachgefragt.

PS: Kernel 5.10.32 calc startet, 5.10.42 nicht

----------

## LuxJux

Immer diese Vordraengler. 2 Zeilen darueber ist die richtige UUID eingetragen.

```
localhost /home/luxjux # blkid /dev/sdb3

/dev/sdb3: LABEL="gentoo" UUID="95640abd-c3e6-4873-8444-c7b1652e8abb" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext3" PARTUUID="f8ecc671-313b-4b49-8800-29a9da6ae2e0"

localhost /home/luxjux #
```

Nachtrag: Benutzt wurde April2021 Desktop/XFCE

Die Option "Als Source-Distro installieren" steht leider nicht zur Verfuegung

----------

## LuxJux

.

----------

## LuxJux

Der . ist doch ein . (Punkt)

Das werden die niemals machen. 

Calc als source ?

Dann wär die komplette gentoo-wiki überflüssig.

----------

